# Ferry Italy to Sicily



## roccotower (May 1, 2005)

PLEASE CAN ANYYONE GIVE ME INFORMATION OF FERRY TRAVEL FROM VILLA S GIOVANNI IN ITALY TO MESSINA IN SICILY. WE HAVE A MOTORHOME 7.5M LONG, 3.3M HIGH WOULD THIS BE A PROBLEM ON THE FERRY? ALSO WE WISH TO THEN GO FROM SICILY TO SARDINIA. ANY INFORMATION WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. ALSO WHAT ARE CAMPSITES LIKE IN SICILY? THANKS.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Italian ferries*

Try http://www.traghettionline.net/deu/landkarte.htm

It gives most of the ferry routes, though there are others I believe.

Aferry.com is good too.


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Have a look here

http://www.italiantourism.com/ferries.html


----------

